# Be like Bill



## cda (Jan 24, 2016)

This is Fire inspector.

Fire inspector buys a sheep.

Fire inspector calls it "relation".

Now Fire inspector has a relationsheep.

Fire inspector is smart.

Be like Fire inspect

http://en.blobla.com/bla/be-like-me-be-like-bill?sall=QmUgbGlrZSBLZW5uYSEgQ2xpY2sgdG8gc2VlIHlvdXIgb3duIHN0b3J5LiMjI0NsaWNrIHRvIHNlZSB5b3VyIG93biBzdG9yeS4jIyNodHRwOi8vZ2FtZWZpbGUuYmxjZG4ubmV0L2JlbGlrZW1lZW4vaW1ndXJsP25hbWU9S2VubmEmaW5kZXg9NDMmZ2VuZGVyPWZlbWFsZQ__

http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/local/article/Don-t-want-to-BeLikeBill-How-about-your-own-6781203.php#photo-9272014


----------

